# Advice about Assassin Snails



## Linnea (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in college and I brought my betta, Francis, with me. He's currently in a five gallon with some silk plants and a few small decorations. When I had a ten gallon I tried some tank mates, but long story short Francis is a diva and wasn't having any of that. I was gone over the weekend and came back to three Assassin Snails my roommate had bought me. I know she had good intentions, but I like to research before I get any new animals so now I'm desperately searching and would really appreciate some advice on what to do. I live on campus and the pet store they bought the snails from was 30 minutes by car so returning them will be difficult and take some time to find a way there. I'll do so if that's what best, but if I can take care of this with as little stress on the snails and my betta as possible that would be ideal.
As I said earlier my betta is very full of himself and hates sharing. He's been checking the snails out a lot, but hasn't tried hurting them so far. Maybe I'm overreacting(and I apologize if I am), but I hate taking in animals and putting them in a bad situation. I've never had snails before and neither has my grandmother(who I usually go to for help) so any advice or tips on care for the snails would be great. How to control their numbers especially. I know they don't have as many babies at once, but still I'm in college with limited options.
(Sorry if this is in the wrong spot or basically I did anything wrong. I'm kinda in panic mode trying to figure out what to do.)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Assassin snails are very slow to breed so don't worry about numbers. Not only that, but they are desirable so it would be very easy to sell or give away any extras. If you don't have snails to feed them, the occasional extra pellet or a blood worm or two will be appreciated. Mine also eat fish poop and the general crud that I can't siphon from the gravel. My Betta occasionally flares and nips at mine but they just keep on mooching, entirely unbothered. If he really keeps at them though you could always offer to ship them on here, I'm sure someone would pay shipping costs for a few free assassin snails!


----------



## MrsM78 (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a snail with my beta once and the beta ate his eyes. Sorry for being morbid.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I believe Assassin Snails are under-appreciated among Betta keepers. I love mine and think them gorgeous. They are not very big. They have a small bioload compared to other snails and are easy to maintain. While their food of preference is pond and bladder snails they will eat leftover food (not poop although it may appear so). I give mine the occasional frozen bloodworm by putting in in a spot my Betta can't reach. But mostly they live on any food the Betta and other fish don't eat.

If you want to really treat them ask the pet store for some small pond or bladder snails. Throw them in the tank and over a period of time all you will have is their shells.

I've never had one harmed by even the Betta who did not do well with other tankmates.

As Dannifluff said, they don't reproduce as do some other species so unless overfed you won't have much of a population increase.

Hope you enjoy watching yours as much as I do mine. You'll be thanking your roommate.


----------



## Linnea (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I'm glad to hear they like bloodworms. I bought some for Francis, but he won't touch them. Now they won't go to waste. I've checked on them again and my betta has calmed down. Two of the snails are kind of hiding in corners, but at least one is on the move.
I do agree they're very pretty and fun to watch. I'd mentioned them in the past so when my roommate saw them she said she couldn't leave without some.
Thank you again. I feel much better and am crossing me fingers that Francis lets the snails stay.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just bought seven trumpet snails and one of them fell in love with a marble. Have any of your snails fall in love with anything in your tank yet?

Here is a picture, enjoy.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

> I just bought seven trumpet snails and one of them fell in love with a marble. Have any of your snails fall in love with anything in your tank yet?


The big mystery snail in my sorority tank loves the terra cotta pot, and spends several hours a day chilling in/on top/nearby.










As for assassin snails, I have a couple in Betta Ray Bill's tank - they pretty little snails, they've taken care of my bladder snail problem pretty quickly, and seem to be doing alright with blood worms/protein pellets.


----------



## kiwiifish (Oct 18, 2015)

I love my assassin snails! They're pretty and totally cleared out my previous snail problem!!! The only problem I have now is that mine DID breed!!! I have at least 30 now!! My betta doesn't bug them at all though so at least they're a peaceful even if large part of my community!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiifish, you can always offer some for sale on the marketplace forum! Make a little money back and other forum members who might not easily be able to get assassin snails might love them!

I have a mystery snail that is in love with the coconut hut. He likes to go in there and hang out upside down. Weirdo.


----------



## kiwiifish (Oct 18, 2015)

aselvarial said:


> kiwiifish, you can always offer some for sale on the marketplace forum! Make a little money back and other forum members who might not easily be able to get assassin snails might love them!
> 
> I have a mystery snail that is in love with the coconut hut. He likes to go in there and hang out upside down. Weirdo.


I'm really considering doing that! I'm thinking about paypal and how it would work out!


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

ram is in love with the tank itself and the water he is so silly


----------

